# Contest: Name The Betta



## Olivia27

*** this contest is not supported by bettafish.com and no forum staff are involved in any way. Permission to start this contest was given by a TFK Moderator **

*Hi, everyone! I just received a beautiful copper BF RT boy this morning from sunny Indonesia. He is lively, greedy, adorable, and nameless. So! I decided to start a naming contest! Yaay! The chosen submission will win one ZooMed floating Betta log  . 

Shipping's on me ;-) 

Rules: 
1) Submission accepted starting from right now until 11:59 AM on Sunday, March 6th Eastern Standard Time. Any submission posted late will be disregarded. One person can submit a maximum of two names. I have preference towards names with a meaning, so Google away! 
2) Winner will be announced before noon on Monday, March 7th Eastern Standard Time here in this thread and also via PM to the winner. I need your address to know where to ship the Betta log, so please reply with all the correct information. Now here's the kicker: Canada and UK members welcome. BUT! It will probably take a good three weeks or more if you're not in The US. Those of you within the country, expect to receive the item between 2-6 days after shipment. Those of you outside Canada, US and UK... I'm so sorry. The globe is too big :-( to be fair though I do not ship to my home country either so there's that
3) The winning submission will be selected by me. I may put several names I like in a hat, close my eyes and pick out one when it comes down to it, but mostly it's a subjective judging format
4) Make sure your submissions abide by the forum rules. Any rude or inappropriate names will be reported. 

Finally, here is the boy in question. Just to make things clear he's not one of my permanents. He's a bought-to-sell and is currently available  have fun!


----------



## pugpower08

Ok so i'm not the best at meaningful names. lol i'm more for cute names, but I tried so here's my names with an explanation as to why I picked them. 
Gandolf
Triton
I picked Gandolf because he seems very wise and his coloring even resembles that of Gandolf's cloak. 

I picked Triton because number one he was a merman and number two he was god of the sea. This Betta also looks very powerful which is why the name suits him. The Betta's gold coloring on his tail also resemble a triton. So there's multiple reasons for this name lol. 

Hope this helped


----------



## themamaj

How about *Spruce*? Colors remind me of an evergreen tree with new fallen snow. On the same tree theme as Willow


----------



## Betta Aster

I think that he should be named Rebel, Eiko (ee-co) , spade, feather or dapple


----------



## trahana

Sylvester - like the cartoon cat.


----------



## Jacqueline7suzanne

Wolf and Leonardo


----------



## Jacqueline7suzanne

He is grey, kinda of smokey tones right? With a little white and beige? I like ember and Gotham also. Sorry I know you said two only.


----------



## kedi

Blizzard. White snow from the grey clouds.

If I win, donate the prize or value to something, someone worthwhile.


----------



## Netti

Anaru (man, warrior) 
a form of Andrew

Milo (soldier)
a form of Myles or Miles


----------



## Witchipoo

Agamemnon, king of the greeks. 
Paris, the most beautiful trojan, whom Helen ran away to be with which caused the trojan war.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Kaida (Japanese “little dragon”)
Miki	(the moon; a stem (Japanese)
Made me think of him. ;0)


----------



## ThatFishThough

Rozu - Means 'Rose'
Hachi - Means '8' - How many bettas do you have? XD


----------



## LittleMan

What a beautiful betta!
My choices:

Helios (Greek: God of the Sun)

Cosmo (Order or Universe)


----------



## Olivia27

ThatFishThough said:


> Rozu - Means 'Rose'
> Hachi - Means '8' - How many bettas do you have? XD


I only have four  but I always have four more guests in the living room. 

So I see that a couple people put up more than two names. In this case I will only consider the first two  keep it coming guys! Some really great ideas here!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Andes (SP?), Like the mountains?


----------



## BettaBoy11

Sterling (because he's silver)
Olifant (Dutch for Elephant, because he's an EE. I also think that sounds awesome)
GOREGOUS fish, btw.


----------



## Shidohari

Platinum because of his coloring
Spectre also because of his coloring


----------



## BettaTalk

He looks like a Clyde to me...


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

1. Arsenic
It's toxic but Gray arsenic is also the most stable form. 

2. Slate
His color matches the Rock and also looks like a vein of ore running along his Caudual.

Good luck finding a name you like!


----------



## nickoh

Cielo - means sky in Spanish, also means heaven
I also like "Dusty" lol


----------



## BettaStarter24

Apollo or Adonis. He's beautiful


----------



## Olivia27

Ding ding ding! Last day to enter submissions! There are some that stands out already. Might have to do the names in the hat after all!


----------



## Olivia27

Aaaand it's gone! Contest closed. No more entries accepted beyond... Beyond two hours ago LOL welp not that it matters anyway. Official winner will be announced once it's actually morning.

Edit: right now it's a toss-up between Spruce (themamaj), Miki (ShadeSlayer), Cosmo (LittleMan) and Andes (DangerousAngel)


----------



## Olivia27

OMG I'm late! O_O okay okay so... The winner is...

*MIKI!!*

Congratulations @ShadeSlayer!!! I will PM you for shipping details ASAP


----------



## Shidohari

congratulations to the winner, i'm so jealous.


----------



## Netti

Love the name, congratulations!


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Thank you!!! I thought of the name and you he has sort of a moon-dust look about him. He’s a cool fish.


----------



## Jacqueline7suzanne

Congrats!! When I first saw the miki submission and read the meaning, i loved it. So perfect


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Thank you!!!


----------



## Olivia27

Designed a kanji for the lil guy. I don't have a Japanese keyboard so copy pasting all around Google Translate was fun LOL the first character means "see" or "view" and the second one means "spirit", "mood" or "feelings". Sorta like "he's so awesome you can see his spirit glowing through" or something like that lol


----------



## cuinnyboy

Gold because he looks like there are gold vains tuning through him


----------



## PinkBetta

Angel, because he has some white on him
Bubbles, because its a cute name


----------



## anarchywulf

Ezekiel aka Zeke <3


----------

